# Maxxis zillas on polaris 500



## Dk72 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a 2010 polaris sportsman 500 h.o. I want to put on 26" maxxis zillas. 26-11-12 rear and 26-9-12 front with the stock steel rims. Will this setup work?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes sir it will.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

my dad has a 2010 polaris 500h.o. and he needed to put small spacers in the front so the tires wouldnt rub his shocks/struts( cant remember ) but was like 1/2" spacers. he was running 26-10-12 ITP mudlites at the time... now he has 28-10-12 / 28-12-12 gorilla silverbacks on it with some itp rims ( offset ) and no spacers or lift.


----------

